# Shopping Cart + Paypal + Affiliate Program... Suggestions?



## RescueShirts (Jun 24, 2007)

I am looking to use paypal... have a shopping cart... AND offer an affiliate program.

Anyone know of a shopping cart that is Paypal AND affiliate program compatable?

I found a few that only provided for single item selection... (i.e. one button per item, no size or color selector, etc...)

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

 Brett


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

RescueShirts said:


> Anyone know of a shopping cart that is Paypal AND affiliate program compatable?


Hi Brett;

I use Authorize.net and E-Online for my Merchant Account. They've been great so far and never had an issue with anything.

It supports PayPal... but I do not.

(Hated the idea of eBay and Paypal sucking me dry... don't use either anymore)

- mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Most all shopping carts have this capability including zen-cart, cubecart, oscommerce, shopsite, miva, etc.

The affiliate program part will most likely need to be an "add on" service through a third party provider like shareasale. But most shopping carts will easily tie into affiliate program services or scripts.


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

I really like Zen-Cart myself. Have used OSCommerce, but Zen seems easier.


----------

